
BIP??: Finite monetary supply for Bitcoin - gojomo
https://gist.github.com/sipa/9920696
======
gojomo
FYI: I believe this to be a real, interesting far-future Bitcoin money-supply
bug that's being presented in a semi-parodic fashion.

The joke may thus be that it's not entirely a joke, a little like the 1999
April 1st RFC2550, which actually presents some clever solutions for the Y10K
date-representation problem and far beyond:

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2550](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2550)

